# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يجوز توزيع الزكاة على غير المسلمين

## راجي عفو ربي

هل يجوز توزيع الزكاة على غير المسلمين؟ سؤال من مسلم في أمريكا الجنوبية ينتظر الجواب وأرجو لمن يملك الاجابة أن يدعمها بالأدلة إن أمكن ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## أشجعي

قال تعالى :
(إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَة  ِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَالْغَارِمِينَ وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ)
فهذه هي مصارف الزكاة, وقد بين العلماء أنه لا يجوز أن يعطى الكفار من الزكاة, إلا إذا كانوا من المؤلفة قلوبهم فقط.
بخلاف صدقة التطوع فلا حرج منها (على خلاف).
وفقراء المسلمين أولى من فقراء الكفار ,فإن لم يجد فهناك جاليات وجمعيات متخصصة في أمريكا فليبعثها لهم.

----------


## احمد شبيب

لا حظ لفقراء اليهود والنصارى في زكاة المسلمينتاريخ الفتوى : 12 ربيع الأول 1422
السؤال
ما حكم صرف الزكاة للفقراء والمساكين من اليهود والنصارى؟

الفتوى
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:
فإن من تعطى لهم الزكاة قد حصروا في ثمانية أصناف فقط، قد بينت في قوله تعالى: (إنما الصدقات للفقراء والمساكين والعاملين عليها والمؤلفة قلوبهم...) [التوبة: 60].
ومن دفع الزكاة للفقراء من يهود ونصارى باعتبار أنهم من صنفي الفقراء والمساكين، فإن فعله غير جائز وذمته لم تبرأ، لأن الزكاة لا تدفع لكافر، ما لم يكن من المؤلفة قلوبهم، فيجوز دفعها له، والدليل على عدم الإجزاء المتقدم ما رواه البخاري ومسلم والنسائي وابن ماجه وغيرهم من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنه قال: قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "تؤخذ من أغنيائهم وترد على فقرائهم"، وضمير الجمع في أغنيائهم وفقرائهم يعود على المسلمين.
وقد نقل ابن المنذر الإجماع على عدم جواز إعطاء الكفار من الزكاة تحت صنفي الفقير والمسكين، أما إعطاؤه تحت بند المؤلفة قلوبهم، فقد تقدم تحت الرقم: 5331 .
والله أعلم.
المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه

----------


## احمد شبيب

هل يجوز إعطاء الزكاة لغير المسلمين ؟

الحمد لله
لا يجوز إعطاء الكفار من زكاة الأموال والثمار وزكاة الفطر ، ولو كانوا فقراء أو أبناء سبيل أو من الغارمين ، ولا تجزئ من أعطاهم .
ويجوز أن يعطي فقيرهم من الصدقات العامة ـ غير الواجبة ـ وتتبادل معهم الهِبَات والمبرَّات تأليفاً لهم إذا لم يكن منهم اعتداء يمنع من ذلك لقوله تعالى : ( لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن الله يحب المقسطين ) وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .
من فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة ج/10 ص/30
وهناك مصرف للزكاة يجوز إعطاء الكفار منه ، وهو المؤلفة قلوبهم ، فيجوز أن يعطى المطاعون من الكفار في قومهم من الزكاة إذا كان يُرجى بإعطائهم إسلامهم ثم إسلام من تحتهم . وبالله التوفيق .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد

----------


## احمد شبيب

_السؤال:_
_ما حكم دفع الزكاة للفقير غير المسلم؟_ 
_هذا السؤال له إجابة مُشابهة وهي: ـ_ 
_س: هل يجوز لي أن أتبرع بزكاة مالي لبعض الجهات الخيرية في مدينتنا.. مع العلم أنه لا يوجد مسلمون فيها.. ولكن السكان متكاتفون ومتعاونون بمختلف دياناتهم؟_ 

لا يجوز صرف الزكاة لغير المسلمين المستحقين لها من الفقراء والمساكين والغارمين ونحوهم، فإن كانت تلك الجهات الخيرية تصرف ما يُدفع لها فيما ينفع الإسلام والمسلمين كبناء المساجد وطبع المصاحف أو ترجمة معاني القرآن، أو نشرات إسلامية جاز دفع الزكاة إليهم وإلا أرسلت إلى بلاد الإسلام ولو كانت بعيدة لتُصرف على مستحقيها. والله أعلم. 

الشيخ عبدالله الجبرين

----------

